# Vegas Sunday Brunch



## Marge007 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heading to Vegas very soon.
Can anyone recommend a very good champagne brunch? On or off strip, doesn't matter. Quality does...


----------



## tompalm (Jan 27, 2011)

Mandalay Bay use to have one, but I haven't done it in a few years.  Pick up a copy of the local magazines and they list all the info.  I think they are called "What's On", and "Where".


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't vouch for these because I haven't tried them, but here is  a list of "best brunches."


----------



## TomR (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to see that the Green Valley Ranch Brunch is on the list.  We are going to use a 2 for 1 coupon from Las Vegas Advisor for their Sunday brunch on 2/13.
Tom


----------



## Marge007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I had looked up a list online. We have been to the Sterling at Bally's (now up to $85 pp), and Zefferino's at Venetian (no longer buffet brunch with Bellini's @ $65). Both were excellent. 
We will wing it, and hopefully find a new fav!


----------



## DianeH (Feb 7, 2011)

*Gospel Brunch*

Has anyone done the House of Blues Gospel Brunch?


----------

